# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  More Ferguson MoonBattery going on today

## Calypso Jones

These fools just cannot let this go.  

http://weaselzippers.us/200288-repor...rrounding-car/

video available.  Lots of high dudgeon (DAMN THIS WORD CORRECTION THING) going on.    Surrounding cars, beating on them, inciting incidents...They wouldn't let a car pass, I'd be more than a little disturbed at that turn of events.  Driver kept edging forward ntiol one of them ALLEGEDLY got slightly hurt.   They are convinced that their video will show them in the right, the protestors that is.     Little black female pol sees herself as I don't know...some kind of foxy brown when all she is, is just an overly toasted Deb  Wasserman Schlitz.

Someone should run over a couple of these lying, sneaking race baitin' hustlers.

----------

LongTermGuy (09-20-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

They got new cell phone video of a construction guy right after the shooting saying his hands were up. People don't have to stop if you plan on hitting their car. Run over them.

----------


## Roadmaster

Can you believe a white guy was arrested for bumping into them while they blocked his car and threatened him.

----------


## Calypso Jones

The police took them all in.   Safer for the driver anyway.  These brutes would track down his address and follow him home.   I don't know what else he could do.   And WHY weren't the cops there ANYWAY to handle these people illegally stopping cars and blocking the road.  Seems that what started the whole thing in the first place. The gentle giant and his sidekick were walking down the center of the street in the line of traffic.

----------

LongTermGuy (09-20-2014),protectionist (09-23-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

Here are the pictures and they had his car surrounded.

http://www.stltoday.com/news/local/c...ce=twitterfeed

----------


## Katzndogz

Remember the Asian guy who ran over one of the bikers dragging him out of his car? Same thing

----------


## Corruptbuddha

White guy....freaking moron.

Or, as all white guilt liberals are, a useful idiot.

----------


## Calypso Jones

He's a damn liberal...and I'm getting suspicious here. what's his connection to the little black dem congresswoman.

She's not married...or I'm not getting info on a husband.

jungle fever

----------


## Roadmaster

I remember the LA riots where they stopped people in cars and drug them out. This man driver shouldn't have been arrested. They have nothing to do with what happened and shouldn't have to put up with people putting their hands on his car or threatening him. Every car there should have kept driving forward. You don't risk your life because people want to do this.

----------

protectionist (09-23-2014)

----------


## EvilObamaClone

You know, these guys are only hurting themselves.

For example, why would a business want to go into their neighborhood with all this crap going around?

Fucking idiots.

This will not solve anything.

----------


## Calypso Jones

That's what their intent is. They hurt business and citizens in the area and then those people start clamoring for something to be done.   Only problem the solution is never a just one.

----------


## Katzndogz

In the Staples riot it was hispanics dragging people out of their cars and beating them.  The police just stood by and watched not wanting to take any action that would make things worse.

The rioters beating people were having fun celebrating

----------


## Roadmaster

They did this right near the police station.  Then went to the farmers market and started trouble. Like I said the Nation of Islam is there and other groups stirring up trouble. People have a right to be able to flee danger in their cars. If the police can't handle these protestors then they need to drive over them.

----------

protectionist (09-23-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

> In the Staples riot it was hispanics dragging people out of their cars and beating them.  The police just stood by and watched not wanting to take any action that would make things worse.
> 
> The rioters beating people were having fun celebrating


 Yes and I will bet no arrest. On another subject the Hells angles and Mexican bike gang just had a shootout in Corona California, police had the southbound lane closed off.

----------


## EvilObamaClone

This is why you should have a firearm in your car. Preferable an M16.

----------


## Rutabaga

i have never understood how people in 3000 ibs. of steel can be stopped by 1000 lbs. of crunchy flesh and bone...the long pedal on the right is easy to push in order to push through the criminals...hell,,steal a truck and see how many you can rack up at 50 mph..

----------


## EvilObamaClone

Newton's laws of physics.

For every action there is an equal if opposite reaction.

A car is not a safe thing to be in.

----------


## Roadmaster

I am watching another one.  police officer has fatally shot a teenager on Kirkglen Loop in the Village East area of Louisiana, Houma, State Police confirmed tonight. 3 were arrested breaking into a abandon house and one killed, Harrell said the juvenile was under age 15. State Police are handling the investigation. Just don't know the race yet.

----------


## Trinnity

hoo boy

----------


## Roadmaster

At least 1 business looted as tensions build between crowds, police in Ferguson, Mo. Crowds protest in Ferguson, Mo., after city council meeting. The police are on the scene again.

----------


## Katzndogz

Any business still in Ferguson deserves what they get.  Take what you can and abandon.  The loss can be amortized  on taxes for several years.

----------


## Roadmaster

Hey great news  police officers seen wearing new body cameras amid protests. That same old beauty shop had their window smashed in again too.

----------


## protectionist

> In the Staples riot it was hispanics dragging people out of their cars and beating them.  The police just stood by and watched not wanting to take any action that would make things worse.
> 
> The rioters beating people were having fun celebrating


It wouldn't make things worse to stop lawbreakers and haul their lousy asses off to jail.  That would make things better.  And I'd keep them in that jail for quite some months, on a bread and water diet, no smoking, no AC, and no TV or computer.

----------


## protectionist

> Newton's laws of physics.
> 
> For every action there is an equal if opposite reaction.
> 
> A car is not a safe thing to be in.


It's a lot safer with your good idea of an M16.  I have an M4A1 myself.  If they surround my car, and try to drag me out of it, they die.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

plain old stupidity.

----------


## protectionist

> Hey great news  police officers seen wearing new body cameras amid protests. That same old beauty shop had their window smashed in again too.


What might be helpful is to have the media do some video on the protestors who got arrested, while they're in jail on their no TV and bread & water diet.  And if I was running the jail, it'd be a lot worse than that.

----------


## protectionist

> plain old stupidity.


Somebody needs to go there and tell these fool protestors how stupid they are.  Where's all those high-falutin social workers when you need them ?  Actually, I've got the feeling that a lot of these clowns aren't really protesting anything.  They're doing this as a form of warped entertainment for themselves.

----------


## Roadmaster

> What might be helpful is to have the media do some video on the protestors who got arrested, while they're in jail on their no TV and bread & water diet.  And if I was running the jail, it'd be a lot worse than that.


 To be honest the little bit I did see or watched the Police backed away from  protestors following city council meeting in Ferguson. Once you back away they run the show. This is where they backed away. You can't see the police but I was watching live.
https://vine.co/v/O7FTDlhl5dJ

----------


## protectionist

> To be honest the little bit I did see or watched the Police backed away from  protestors following city council meeting in Ferguson. Once you back away they run the show. This is where they backed away. You can't see the police but I was watching live.
> https://vine.co/v/O7FTDlhl5dJ


All the bitching about police brutality should have been answered with even tougher police action.  And the military stuff should never have been taken away.

----------


## Roadmaster

> All the bitching about police brutality should have been answered with even tougher police action.  And the military stuff should never have been taken away.


 A building has now been set on fire.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

They won't be happy until they burn the whole town down. It would serve them right if the fires spread to all the projects.

----------


## protectionist

> A building has now been set on fire.


These gooneybirds will probably set the whole town on fire, if the police have got their hands tied.

----------


## Roadmaster

> These gooneybirds will probably set the whole town on fire, if the police have got their hands tied.


 Looks to me like they left the area and the only ones I see have no firearm on their hip. More like unarmed security guards.

----------


## Calypso Jones

in the last nite or two, the mike brown shrine was burnt down...


which resulted in more protests and more lootings.

It is certain that the sacrilege was not  committed by a right winger....not by a Christian, not even by whitey....although the religious and political leanings of an unspecified color CANDLE was to blame.  Media determination is not in yet on the preceding.

----------


## Trinnity

:Wtf20: 

all this again?

----------


## Katzndogz

> in the last nite or two, the mike brown shrine was burnt down...
> 
> 
> which resulted in more protests and more lootings.
> 
> It is certain that the sacrilege was not  committed by a right winger....not by a Christian, not even by whitey....although the religious and political leanings of an unspecified color CANDLE was to blame.  Media determination is not in yet on the preceding.


Leave burning candles by stuffed toys, yeah, there's gonna be a fire.

Some of the "witnesses" said they smelled gasoline.  Musta been set by a white person.  I hope no white people are still stupid enough to think they can still live in Ferguson.

----------


## Calypso Jones

some black dude, naturally, said 3 white police officers watched it burn and did not put it out.   They had to call a black officer to put it out...seriously, that's what this black dude said.

----------


## Rutabaga

Burn baby, burn!!!!

----------


## Roadmaster

> I am watching another one.  police officer has fatally shot a teenager on Kirkglen Loop in the Village East area of Louisiana, Houma, State Police confirmed tonight. 3 were arrested breaking into a abandon house and one killed, Harrell said the juvenile was under age 15. State Police are handling the investigation. Just don't know the race yet.


Young man killed black 14 year old, shot by a black police officer. Unless they can frame him for being an uncle tom, not going to have riots on this one.

----------


## Roadmaster

Missouri State Patrol Cpt. Ron Johnson: Crowd in Ferguson, Mo., threw rocks, bottles at police; 2 were injured. 'this behavior will not be tolerated' and they will show up in riot gear if they have to.  'Those who do not stand for peace, we will pull you out'

----------


## Roadmaster

Approximately 300 people crowd Ferguson, Mo., meeting with Department of Justice officials over investigation into local police. The DOJ wants to know why they don't wear their name plates.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Jesse Matthews charged in connection with disappearance of Hannah Graham.  he's black she's white.   Don't concern yourself.  That's just the sound of the crickets chirping.

It's all relative isn't it.

----------

LongTermGuy (09-24-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

Well they are yelling if they don't get their way they will burn it down and @@ck the police tonight.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Jesse Matthews charged in connection with disappearance of Hannah Graham.  he's black she's white.   Don't concern yourself.  That's just the sound of the crickets chirping.
> 
> It's all relative isn't it.


 Yep I put a thread up he was caught in TX. It's only if a white person kills does it get noticed.

----------


## Katzndogz

> Jesse Matthews charged in connection with disappearance of Hannah Graham.  he's black she's white.   Don't concern yourself.  That's just the sound of the crickets chirping.
> 
> It's all relative isn't it.


Jesse Matthews is already being described as a "gentle giant".
http://www.myfoxdc.com/story/2661841...stody-in-texas




> The charges against the 6-foot-2, 270-pound Matthew surprised Dave Hansen, who first met him about 11 years ago when Hansen served as an assistant pastor at an area church.
> "I always thought he was a gentle giant, just a nice guy," Hansen said. "He seemed genuine with his faith and spirituality. ... I don't see him doing this at all, but that's usually the case, I guess."

----------

Calypso Jones (09-25-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

Well they are starting again tonight.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Jesse Matthews is already being described as a "gentle giant".
> http://www.myfoxdc.com/story/2661841...stody-in-texas


absolutely.  they interviewed some woman from Charlottesville and she said how he was sooooo nice and associated with Christian schools and evvvvverybody knows him he's such a great guy.   

The guy may be a murderer.   He ran for a reason.

----------

LongTermGuy (09-25-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

> absolutely.  they interviewed some woman from Charlottesville and she said how he was sooooo nice and associated with Christian schools and evvvvverybody knows him he's such a great guy.   
> 
> The guy may be a murderer.   He ran for a reason.


 But that's normal and I am sure he was a great guy around some people maybe just not all.

----------


## protectionist

> But that's normal and I am sure he was a great guy around some people maybe just not all.


Mafia bosses have been known to be nice to their wives and kids.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Mafia bosses have been known to be nice to their wives and kids.


 Yes some of the nicest people you meet in prison are serial killers.

----------


## protectionist

They're trying to strike up a deal with Matthews (reduced charges) if he will talk about Hannah Graham.  The longer they fart around with him, the more danger the girl is in, if she's still alive.  I think they ought to just take the guy into a closed off room and beat it out of him.  Or take him to the zoo, and threaten to put him in a cage with a 10 foot tall, 1500 pound, hungry polar bear (largest land carnivore on earth).  Now THAT would be negotiation.

----------


## protectionist

> Yes some of the nicest people you meet in prison are serial killers.


Ever watch "Lockdown" ?  They interview some guy in the prison, and after listening to him for about 15 minutes, you think he's the nicest guy you ever saw.  Then he tells you about the 10 people he tortured and killed, with a chainsaw and blowtorch in his basement.  Pheeeeww!! (high-pitched whistle)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Ever watch "Lockdown" ?  They interview some guy in the prison, and after listening to him for about 15 minutes, you think he's the nicest guy you ever saw.  Then he tells you about the 10 people he tortured and killed, with a chainsaw and blowtorch in his basement.  Pheeeeww!! (high-pitched whistle)


 Yes and I met some when I worked in one too. Just like the Iceman, he was nice but a hired hit man. I worked around the mafia when I was young, nice people just don't cross them or talk too much.

----------


## Roadmaster

We're seeing multiple reports of arrests made in Ferguson, Mo., protest march. 

https://vine.co/v/OZKAFBFFqH3

----------


## Roadmaster

http://www.kmov.com/news/local/Polic...277172531.html

----------


## Roadmaster

One arrested has to be a Muslim
pic.twitter.com/o01RlmGrfW

----------


## protectionist

> http://www.kmov.com/news/local/Polic...277172531.html


This link didn't work.

----------


## protectionist

> We're seeing multiple reports of arrests made in Ferguson, Mo., protest march. 
> 
> https://vine.co/v/OZKAFBFFqH3


Oh, so it took Mother Nature and the rain to stop these gooneybirds.  Maybe we can seed the clouds.  :Laughing6:

----------


## Roadmaster

FERGUSON, MO (KMOV.com) – Devin James was hired to represent the city of Ferguson and help officials rebuild the city’s image, but he was fired after officials say they learned he was a convicted killer.
“Charlie Dooley terminated my contract,” James said. James is the president of his public relation firm and has been instrumental in many of the decisions the city of Ferguson has made since the shooting death of Michael Brown.
James said ten years ago, he was convicted of reckless homicide for the shooting death of a man that he said was attempting to rob him in 2004. He was sentenced to a total of 90 days in prison and five years probation
http://www.kmov.com/news/talkers/Fer...277170341.html

----------


## protectionist

> FERGUSON, MO (KMOV.com) – Devin James was hired to represent the city of Ferguson and help officials rebuild the city’s image, but he was fired after officials say they learned he was a convicted killer.
> “Charlie Dooley terminated my contract,” James said. James is the president of his public relation firm and has been instrumental in many of the decisions the city of Ferguson has made since the shooting death of Michael Brown.
> James said ten years ago, he was convicted of reckless homicide for the shooting death of a man that he said was attempting to rob him in 2004. He was sentenced to a total of 90 days in prison and five years probation
> http://www.kmov.com/news/talkers/Fer...277170341.html


Mighty light sentence for killing somebody.   :Thinking:   :Wtf20:

----------


## Calypso Jones

The guy was trying to rob him it said.   Now you're a murderer for protecting yourself?

----------


## Calypso Jones

Non blacks are being forced into positions of defending themselves against criminal blacks.  Then the non blacks get charged with these labels of convicted killer for defending themselves.  Great way to take guns away from non blacks.   It's not the biggest and best but it could work its way to that.

----------


## Roadmaster

police officials prohibit officers from wearing wristbands in support of officer who shot and killed 18-year-old Michael Brown

----------


## Katzndogz

> Yes and I met some when I worked in one too. Just like the Iceman, he was nice but a hired hit man. I worked around the mafia when I was young, nice people just don't cross them or talk too much.


I have known a number of hired hit men.  They were unfailing gentlemen.  If they had not been hired to hit you, there was nothing to be afraid of.

My cousin married into a mafia family in New York.   Her husband had all the prostitution on the east side.   He was killed by one of his own whores.

----------


## Roadmaster

I knew two groups. One fronted a trash pick up in a big city up north, the other owned a food (restaurant) franchise.

----------


## Katzndogz

Money laundering fronts.  Trash pick up is almost always organized crime.

----------


## Roadmaster

Ferguson police officer shot in arm, just happened. http://www.kmov.com/news/just-posted...277346131.html

----------


## Katzndogz

What a brave officer to return fire knowing that if the suspect was shot, he would immediately become another innocent gentle giant.

----------


## Roadmaster

Reports of shots fired again tonight.

----------

